

Gen X is sick of your bullshit - joebadmo
http://m.gizmodo.com/5851062/generation-x-is-sick-of-your-bullshit

======
foannfeai
As a Gen-X'r (even though we don't call ourselves that- you should know), I
say that is an awesome post. I'm pretty much sick of everything from politics
to war to our economy to "Occupy" to "Bush" to "Obama" to "Jobs" (both kinds).
What an economic downturn and world failure is good for is good music written
about hard times. Where the fuck is our good music?

